# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Last weekend out of Sargent

Ling playing with little snapper

Took several bags of fish up to the Crab Trap Restaurant!

This is why we have Crab Trap Cleanup...snagged this trap full of crabs with no float on it! 

:biggrin:


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday pics...*

1. My Dad and I took my stepson's and my daughter to the CCA Kid Fish last weekend

2. My daughter dressed up for 50's day at school


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Testing out some potential new lures


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

THOSE ARE SOME AWESOME PICS...


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

The new lures look to be working to me....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Last week in Daniel Island, South Carolina

Nationwide Tour Championship, # 8 on the money list, on to the PGA Tour 2011. 

Class of 08, Aggie Martin Piller


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

looks like those lures will stay in test phase!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

My Redfish Queen!









Venting, I wish more people would learn.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

my lunch for today


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase loving "his" new Polaris Ranger.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Pics of the week*

1. Alice in wonderland
2. My project
3. Work snake. He was directed to the ditch unharmed.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Just a couple from me*

61st Fishing Pier Sunrise










Another Pennybacker Bridge from this summer.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Not great pictures, but this the desert set-up I built for the show last weekend. Turned out great and housed some central american banded geckos.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Some yahoo I saw this morning


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Oldest turned 10 years.
Halloween


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My middle Grand Daughter 2 weeks ago. A little something I made for her and the coaches.

Going back this weekend.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F. Austin State Park & Katy Prairie*

Buckley's at FM 529 & FM 359 for Empanandas and Ice Tea
SFA SP Mountain Bike Trail / The Mighty Brazos Upriver
SFA SP Mountain Bike Trail / The Mighty Brazos Downriver
Somewhere in The Katy Prairie
Queen in my Backyard


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

1) Sometimes you are just 2cool!
2) Sometimes you do your best Ray Charles
3) Last picture I took of the JazzMan, I still find myself lookin for him around the house.
4)..........I'm guessin he's gettin repeat customers? lol


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

*A few from my Dad's place*

Random pictures from last year.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Last Saturday morning...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*My 9 year old daughters first deer*

Grandpa showed up last friday with a suprise for my daughter , a 223 Rossi. He took her and my son up to his property , she has never shot a gun before that day. She was not afraid of the gun and did quite well,Sat afternoon she had this spike come out , hit him first shot in the front sholder, he dropped like a rock , about a min later he got back up she finished him with a neck shot. Man was she happy(not the best quailty both picts took by cell phone)


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

1 me...Halloween night.
2 my daughter age 9
3 my future bball star
4 trying to jump on
5 Dinosaur park Wharton Tx


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

My Great Aunt, "Cookie" turned 101 on Monday. She requested ribs for her Birthday Dinner.

Our nephew Ricky, Columbia Roughneck. They won their district game Friday.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Last Saturday morning...


The captain of that boat couldn't catch a cold, much less a fish!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> The captain of that boat couldn't catch a cold, much less a fish!


What kind of boat do you have again?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

jmar623 said:


> My Great Aunt, "Cookie" turned 101 on Monday. She requested ribs for her Birthday Dinner.
> 
> Our nephew Ricky, Columbia Roughneck. They won their district game Friday.


I made the thread and didnt even try!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My boy Junior....9 months old this month.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> What kind of boat do you have again?


HUH??? i was talkin about drew, he couldn't catch a cold off a snot rag...i don't even know who you are...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife and I built this custom playscape that I designed for our boys last weekend. It cost less than half of what the kits cost and will last 10 times as long. It was fun to build too.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

chad said:


> My wife and I built this custom playscape that I designed for our boys last weekend. It cost less than half of what the kits cost and will last 10 times as long. It was fun to build too.


 Is it built to code? :biggrin: JK 
Looks good bro.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

All pictures taken from cell phone so they arent very good.....

1. Picture took in Seabrook
2. My daughter wearing my hard hat and holding her new dora fishing pole lol
3. The love of my life 
4. The picture my daughter drew of me.....


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

She's pretty accurate on the drawing, I'd say!! LOL! Love the pic of her in the cowboy hat!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Jamie_lee are you losing hair already?


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bahahahaha! That's funny JohnAkaB!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

JohnAkaB said:


> Jamie_lee are you losing hair already?


Lol...nope! Still have it all!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, my cell phone camera quality has really gone to ****.
1. Girls headin to school last week.
2/3. Horseback fishing in the front yard.
4. Time for Trick or Treatin


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Halloween pictures:
My boys as Davey Crocket and Buzz Light Year
My wife and I as swamp people
Our golf cart trick or treating procession


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> 1) Sometimes you are just 2cool!
> 2) Sometimes you do your best Ray Charles
> 3) Last picture I took of the JazzMan, I still find myself lookin for him around the house.
> 4)..........I'm guessin he's gettin repeat customers? lol


Definitely not someone I would argue with in court!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> All pictures taken from cell phone so they arent very good.....
> 
> 1. Picture took in Seabrook
> 2. My daughter wearing my hard hat and holding her new dora fishing pole lol
> ...


funny... i have some of my daughter in my hard hat also.... she wore it backwards because it kept falling over her face the right way...lol


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Daughter checking out my stand


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

Seoul(Iteawon)








S.Korea Habitat village gives back...planting 20,000 sweet potatoes to feed the poor








Mt. Moobong


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

bullred764 said:


> Daughter checking out my stand


now THAT is just too cute!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What do you girls do that require hard hats?


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

FATfisherman said:


> My boy Junior....9 months old this month.


*Beautiful!*


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> What do you girls do that require hard hats?


i sometimes go out to workover rigs...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> What do you girls do that require hard hats?


I used to work for different contractors in the plants around here. Every job was different. I did tool room, expediting, document control, purchasing...etc....Im going to school now for engineering drafting and design for Petro/industrial


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Ball players that sing in the choir do not like to have their pics taken! :biggrin:

Sargent sunset

High tech intrusion detection system

Brothers nephew in Costa a couple weeks ago :smile:

Last Sunday morning


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

1. My little one
2. She doesn't like the light
3. My 15 y.o. just got her license
4. My oldest at the Miss Texas USA. Pageant


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

jmar623 said:


> My Great Aunt, "Cookie" turned 101 on Monday. She requested ribs for her Birthday Dinner.
> 
> Our nephew Ricky, Columbia Roughneck. They won their district game Friday.


Man Haven't been to a Necks game since I played in one.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

B_Bop77 said:


> Man Haven't been to a Necks game since I played in one.


Necks will be in action next week somewhere round 1 of playoffs....Should be a good game, you should come support us!


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm down if I can get away. Keep me posted on location.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Will do, if you havent heard from my by tuesday PM me


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

My son was a hobo for Halloween
A pumpkin we carved
Red he caught last weekend


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a couple..


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*OCC Party at FBC*

Genn and I setting up for our shoebox wrapping party for Operation Christmas Child at Faith Bible Church in La Marque, TX.

If you are interested in helping out here is a thread with more info: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=309505

We haven't generated a lot of interest yet but I know it is pretty last minute. We have enough stuff to make 40-50 boxes at the party tomorrow but would love to do more if anyone is interested in donating items. :cheers:


----------



## 4x4kayak2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

1-2. my oldest as EMT
3. The twin boys and the older brother


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

1) Daughter & Grandson
2) Wife & Grandson
3) Helping me clean fish
4) Me & "little man" and my bike
5) He had to park his tricycle by my bike...lol


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Saw this and thought it was funny..


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Hand drawn copy of a pic of my daughter Katelyn with my nephew Gabriel. Thomas Unger is the artist, he is a friend of my daughters. Thomas is a senior at Clear Brook High School and has some serious skills. You can find him on FB and see a lot of his work.
It's a cell phone pic of a copy of a pic? :spineyes:


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a Corn Snake.
The color is "creamsickle"
His name is pumpkin&#8230;

He likes mice, pina coladas and walks along the beach at sunrise -)


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> Just a couple..


I'm officially jealous. I've been searching for the DR10 for three days with no success. The largest Specs near me had 20 cases and sold out in 15 minutes.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*. . . Bevo&Pevo's Trip in the Wild*

Danny wanted his Out of Office Assistant to post up his pictures while he is on his trip in the wild, so here they are . . .


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

*Only picture I have....*

Norbert and Remi.........


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Saw this at the post office today. It has a been a week now and folks are still dressed up for Halloween, running around scaring people.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Some photos of my hubby Wes' bithday fishing weekend in Port Mansfield last weekend, and a couple of my baby girl's 2nd birthday (Halloween)


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Saw this at the post office today. It has a been a week now and folks are still dressed up for Halloween, running around scaring people.


ok...this has to tell you a little about his supporters...really. How many Jackets have you seen with the picture of ANY other presidents on them??? :question::question::question::question::question:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

rut_row said:


> ok...this has to tell you a little about his supporters...really. How many Jackets have you seen with the picture of ANY other presidents on them??? :question::question::question::question::question:


You should see the insides of some of the houses I respond to, they have shrines set up for him!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The Miss Camille (named after my daughter), she always gets me home.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

FireEater said:


> You should see the insides of some of the houses I respond to, they have shrines set up for him!


What??? seriously?? Seriously? thats just absurd! Do you laugh when you see this or comment? I would!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

We laugh about it later with each other, after the call.


----------



## OrangeCloud (Jul 29, 2009)

*Breast Cancer Awareness Month*

Our Youth Football team supporting one of our Moms in her fight against Breast Cancer


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

just got a sample of our engagment photos, wow...come june 17 next year we'll be married....2cool for sure.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

ccongrats matt


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice Matt...congratulations!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Lots of good pics this week.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

a few of my lil dude...just turned one month yesterday...


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new son.


----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

First Holloween.


----------



## Steelheaddoc (Jun 8, 2009)

Mount St Helens Summit with Lingking 
1. The 8300 foot summit --way above the clouds
2. The climb
3. Looking down into the still active volcano

Yeah --Texas boys can climb mountains too!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

my little ones first trip


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

*a few from Thailand(phi phi island)*

a few from Thailand


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

:cheers:It must be FRIDAY!










Daughter's school had a halloween festival. One of the things was a reptile exhibt. Almost shot the snakes so Bobby could make new pens










Silly daddy, of course gummy worms go with frozen yogurt










Halloween perp walk (my two are on the left)










Haircut....










And today.
My daughter's classmate's uncle is deployed to Afghanistan. Her teacher is organizing care packages, the next one goes out on the Marine corps birthday (Nov 10th. Semper fi!).
So I thought it'd be a nice teaching moment for my kiddos to make "thank you" notes for the Marines of Company L.










I had to help my daughter write hers. I asked my son (7) what he wanted to write....










I think that says it all!

:flag:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

it's really blowing out there right now. We didn't have any trouble getting a table at dinner tonight


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> it's really blowing out there right now. We didn't have any trouble getting a table at dinner tonight


Buncha sissy's! :biggrin:

Where's the fish pics?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

jmar623 said:


> My Great Aunt, "Cookie" turned 101 on Monday. She requested ribs for her Birthday Dinner.
> 
> Our nephew Ricky, Columbia Roughneck. They won their district game Friday.


Your great aunt, looks wonderful for being 101. I hope we have that kind sparkle in our eyes when we reach 101. Best wishes to your aunt. :butterfly


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> 1. My little one
> 2. She doesn't like the light
> 3. My 15 y.o. just got her license
> 4. My oldest at the Miss Texas USA. Pageant


did you warn her about those pesky cameras?


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

great pictures everyone thanks


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

couple from rally stuff


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> Buncha sissy's! :biggrin:
> 
> Where's the fish pics?


Scale these Steve 

That Pilot earned his money Friday.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

A few from the top of the world. Northstar Island Alaska. At least we eat well..


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

rut_row said:


> 1 me...Halloween night.
> 2 my daughter age 9
> 3 my future bball star
> 4 trying to jump on
> 5 Dinosaur park Wharton Tx


did you stop at Larry's and have some authentic mexican food after you left the park?:cheers:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

haha... no i didnt... but that place is awesome.


----------

